# ralph cool or wild?



## MizzTropical (Dec 3, 2009)

Which one smells fruitier/yummier? 

Thanks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 4, 2009)

personally i like cool much better. it smells soo good and tropical like, but not too sweet or too fruity. i didnt really care for wild too much.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you try Ralph HOT?  That one is my favorite.  I get lots of compliments when I wear it.  And it's sweet and yummy smelling


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 4, 2009)

I have Hot too and I do love it. I like had to _have_ that perfume the first magazine sample I ever smelt of it lol. I want to add something pure fruity to my perfume collection though and I was wondering if Cool or Wild was the better choice.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2009)

out of those two i would pick cool, i like the fruitness in it.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool is actually my fav. from Ralph Lauren.
Wild smells...very funky.


----------

